# WRESTLING TOURNAMENT For MMA guys February 19th 2012



## MMAWRESTLING (Jan 11, 2012)

WRESTLING TOURNAMENT For MMA guys February 19th 2012

WRESTLING TOURNAMENT For MMA guys February 19th 2012

MMA Wrestling is hosting a Wrestling tournament that best suits MMA guys so now is your time to get your experience on the Wrestling mat.

Date: February 19th 2012

Venue: St Josephs RC High School and Sports College Chorley New Road, Horwich, Bolton, BL6 6H

AGE CATEGORYS: 14-17 Years olds category, 18 + category

WEIGHT CATEGORYS:

14-17Yrs - 57kg, 63kg, 69kg, 76kg, 86kg,93kg, 98kg +

18 +- 57kg, 63kg, 69kg, 76kg, 86kg,93kg, 98kg +

EXPERIENCE CATEGORY: Less than 2 years experience, over 2 years experience

(These category's are only in the 18+ age group)

ENTRY FEE: £15 PER COMPETITOR PAID @ 
http://www.mmawrestling.co.uk/WWW.MMAWRESTLING.CO.UK
http://www.mmawrestling.co.uk/

WATCHING FEE: £5 (ALSO RECEIVE A FREE PROGRAM) PAID ON THE DOOR

For all the details of this event 
http://www.mmawrestling.co.uk/Tournaments.htmMMA Wrestling with Michael Grundy
http://www.mmawrestling.co.uk/Tournaments.htm

and and print off the form for all the information ,rules,points system,hotels

There will be some forms that you will need to sign and send back before you can wrestle in this tournament follow the link above.

any questions email: 
[email protected]


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

We will be sponsoring this event with some t shirts for the winners. Get along to it


----------

